# Adventure money?



## johnjoe101 (19 Dec 2006)

Hey mods not sure if this is the right place please redirect if needs be!

Hello all

Firstly i must say this is a dream probably has no bearing on actual reality but i just thought id throw it out there as i guess many of you have probably thought along similar lines in the past or maybe even attempted some of these things. Anyway nothing ventured nothing gained!!


Basically i want to travel the world taking on new adventures eg cycling across America and learning new skills/sports eg skiing skydiving survival etc (not just doing them once but actually gaining an acceptable level skill in them. the only problem that I think holds people back from doin this kind of thing is finance!! 

I see a show on BBC1 "Around the world in 1080 days" i think its called. its just one man (northern irish) and his camera traveling around the world. Can be a bit boring and preachy but also pretty interesting. Seems he has managed to finance his dreams with a great pitch to the BBC.

I wouldn’t like to do this as I wouldn’t like to be recognized but what about writing a book of my adventures. Would it be possible to make a similar pitch to a publishing company and receive an advance on any money that might be made?

Or maybe company sponsorship such a "Redbull" or travel companies wishing to gain publicity for travel and adventure.

Or maybe create a website with my experiences n my super!! photos of life around the world accepting suggestions, donations and sponsorship of course.

Any advice about how to go about the first two suggestions and who i could approach etc would be great. Also please post any ideas you may have thought about in your past.


----------



## aetius (19 Dec 2006)

*Re: Adventure money??*

Ok; let me get this straight - 

- You have never been published before
- You have never travelled or undertaken anything of this nature before

- Ok, how much do you want !


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

*Re: Adventure money??*



johnjoe101 said:


> Basically i want to travel the world taking on new adventures eg cycling across America and learning new skills/sports eg skiing skydiving survival etc (not just doing them once but actually gaining an acceptable level skill in them. the only problem that I think holds people back from doin this kind of thing is finance!!


Why not work and save up to fund your adventure?


> Also please post any ideas you may have thought about in your past.


 I once thought that _Gay Byrne _wore glasses purely from hearing his voice on the radio and before I ever saw his image.


----------



## shilling (19 Dec 2006)

The man on 1080 days was in the pub he was either made redundant or resigned and a procducer from the BBC overheard him talking about his situation and offered him the travelling programme.


----------



## pat127 (19 Dec 2006)

How about making a North-South circumnavigation carrying a canoe to get you over the wet bits and skis to get over the Polar ice-caps? It's never been done and is sure to yield huge royalties.


----------



## PM1234 (19 Dec 2006)

Pat127 I laughed out loud at your reply. 

No offence Johnjoe101 and good luck with you umm.........adventure. Maybe you could contact Tony Hawkes and develop his fridge idea


----------



## ragazza (20 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I have a friend who travels as much as he can, and finances his travels by writing articles for magazines.
He travels by motorbike (recently around Syriah / Lebanon / Palestine) and takes photos and publishes the stories in motorcyle magazines.
He's not a writer/journalist or photograher (he's a fulltime engineer) - I think he just got very lucky by getting a magazine to agree to publish someone with absolutely no experience.

Ragazza.


----------



## xavier (20 Dec 2006)

I know a fella who travelled with his family and got a book deal before he went. It turned out to be such a pain cause he had to document everything they did so as to fill out the required 80,000 odd words. It payed approx 3k iirc. He had no experience of writing either.


----------



## CharlieC (20 Dec 2006)

http://www.wherethehellismatt.com/

This guy got sponsored after they spotted his original video


----------

